# upgrade.



## scaremonger (Nov 23, 2008)

help anyone? i just bought an intel e8600 and guess what? its not compatible to my mother board. go ahead and say it, im a noob. what should i do and can someone hold my hand ?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 23, 2008)

We need to have full system specs to further help you out. Type of motherboard would especially be of help. 

Please fill out the system specs section in your user control panel.


----------



## scaremonger (Nov 23, 2008)

how do i find that


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 23, 2008)

tick userCP in the blue header at the top of these posts. you will find on the left a section for system specs. Fill em out to the best of your ability, and dont forget to tick the box for show others!


----------



## scaremonger (Nov 23, 2008)

ok thanks. please have patientce with me. so i found where to put the info but how do i find it in my comp. i was able to find what system im running and the processor but some others are really hard to find


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 23, 2008)

CPU-z

Everest

Tick them they will link to TPU downloads. they are both full of information!


----------



## scaremonger (Nov 23, 2008)

ok i have given as mutch info as i know how


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 23, 2008)

you simply just have to upgrade your bios with the latest revision, thats it.


----------



## scaremonger (Nov 23, 2008)

what is bios. and if its simple how can i complicate it. i mean i hoping someone would tell me that yes you need a new motherboard and this one is it. now get to work. cause like i said i want to up greade and rebuild . im looking to get a ATI 4750 also to add to my system


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 23, 2008)

wait you have a amd processor and want to fit a friggin intel no way will that work, different pins and not to mention its intel its not compatible


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 23, 2008)

the bios is kind of the firmware of the motherboard. BE CAREFUL when you upgrade because if you do it bad you will finish with just a piece of... whatever the motherboards are make.
also, you said ati 4750... did u want to say 4850 or what?


----------



## scaremonger (Nov 23, 2008)

i know i know so what do i do is my question


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 23, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> wait you have a amd processor and want to fit a friggin intel no way will that work, different pins and not to mention its intel its not compatible



im sure he knows this, and has the correct motherboard....i hope.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 23, 2008)

are you guys sure he's not just bustin with us.... no offense but i mean the box would've clearly stated am2, amd, intel, lga775.... so when he updated his specs and noticed he's putting all amd stuff down, it didn't automatically register in his/her head that the "intel" chip wasn't gonna work.  I don't buy it.  that's like third grade level stuff???


----------



## scaremonger (Nov 23, 2008)

yes im stupid


----------



## scaremonger (Nov 23, 2008)

i really meant 4870 x2 but since were on the subject i just want the best card and cpu that is why i bought the e8600 with out thinking


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 23, 2008)

wait... i get lost

his spec says AMD but he says that an Intel E8600 doesnt work, so... or he tested in an intel motherboard and need a bios udpate or he put the core 2 in the amd motherboard destroying   all


----------



## scaremonger (Nov 23, 2008)

omg. no. i bough the e8600 and din't know that it need to be compatible with mb. so now im stuck with it but really want to use it. so im asking what i should do next.


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 23, 2008)

remember

intel e8600 and all core 2 have 775 pins

am2 and am2+ processors and their socket have 940 pins

so, if you didnt brought the 4870x2 yet i suggest you should get at least some 75 - 100 motherboard and still you will have plenty of money to buy a damn good video card


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 23, 2008)

Get this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131299
The e8600 will work with this board


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 23, 2008)

u lucky americans, here that thing cost like 350 dollars and a normal family get like 200 dolars a month :S

here in tv you see promotions of pentium 2 and 3, in specialized stores is where you get the... pentium 4 and core 2


----------



## scaremonger (Nov 23, 2008)

allright now were getting somewhere


----------



## scaremonger (Nov 23, 2008)

so tell me now is this the best mb out there for the price. what is money is no object unlike hommie up there


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 23, 2008)

scaremonger said:


> so tell me now is this the best mb out there for the price. what is money is no object unlike hommie up there



I really enjoy my P5Q Pro. Its an overclocking dream board! If you want the best tho the Maximus II Formula is probably the best. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131319


----------



## scaremonger (Nov 23, 2008)

hey thats very nice. now will have any problems with any of my other components like the case?


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 23, 2008)

unless you have a uATX case, it should fit.

Also, if you are going to buy a 4870 x2, check your power supply can handle it


----------



## scaremonger (Nov 23, 2008)

do motherboards fit any case?


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 23, 2008)

No.. Do you have DDR2 tho? It doesn't take DDR2. And is your x800 AGP or PCIE?


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 23, 2008)

asus page says that it is socket 939 but i dont remember if the 939 amd processor use ddr1 or 2 but it has 2 pci-e so the vga shouldnt be a problem
i think socket 939 uses ddr2 though


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 23, 2008)

no, i was wrong, it uses DDR 1 memory

http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=15&l3=148&model=375&modelmenu=1


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 23, 2008)

x48 for crossfire , p45 for single card


----------



## scaremonger (Nov 24, 2008)

LittleLizard said:


> unless you have a uATX case, it should fit.
> 
> Also, if you are going to buy a 4870 x2, check your power supply can handle it



what is an uATX case. check my case on the left and tell me if this is it?


----------



## scaremonger (Nov 24, 2008)

hey guys. i just lost an auction for a maximus 11 mobo. it sold for 202.00


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 24, 2008)

scaremonger said:


> omg. no. i bough the e8600 and din't know that it need to be compatible with mb. so now im stuck with it but really want to use it. so im asking what i should do next.



easy as this what you should do next is BUY A NEW MOBO THAT SUPPORTS INTEL 775 
here are some boards i recommend http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...01442 1070509908 107172615&name=Intel P43/P45


----------



## scaremonger (Nov 24, 2008)

so its kind of starting to sound like im might have to buy everything bit by bit.


----------



## scaremonger (Nov 24, 2008)

this is why people go to best buy. answers on the spot.


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hmm. Seems like ur bios is too old to support 45nm. Boot with a 90nm or 65nm chip and flash ur bios to the newest version and try booting with the e8600 again,


----------



## scaremonger (Nov 24, 2008)

i think i need to learn a little more bout bios


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 24, 2008)

uATX = micro atx, the tsunami u have is a mid tower, so you can put almost all single socket motherboard out there.

now GO AND GET SOMETHING USING A CHIPSET P3x or P4x, THESE SUPPORT NATIVELY 45 NM processors so you woulnt have troubles


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 24, 2008)

scaremonger said:


> so its kind of starting to sound like im might have to buy everything bit by bit.



no, just the motherboard and the memory. You already have the cpu. also you didnt say that  you are going to buy a 4870x2. if you are going to, check if you psu have at least 600w or you would have a very unstable sistem.

Sorry for the bad english


----------



## scaremonger (Nov 24, 2008)

hey lizzard your awsome. whais the psu? power system unit? how do i find out how mutch W i have.


----------



## scaremonger (Nov 24, 2008)

im set on buying the Maximus ll. will that work with my intel e8600 and 4870x2


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 24, 2008)

scaremonger said:


> im set on buying the Maximus ll. will that work with my intel e8600 and 4870x2



Oh yea it will work great. You will need a new psu for all of that tho. I recommend getting Corsair. Their 750w model seems to be the best for the money!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=Corsair 750w


----------



## scaremonger (Nov 24, 2008)

i like to spend money. how about a link to that Corsair


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=Corsair 750w


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 24, 2008)

scaremonger said:


> hey lizzard your awsome. whais the psu? power system unit? how do i find out how mutch W i have.



psu= power supply unit  you were close.

Based on the specs of your pc i dont think u have a power supply with enough wattage or juice ¡n the 12v rails to feed the 4870x2, so u will need one

on memory, my old pc used kingston for years and here in uruguay is the best price/performance (corsair and ocz here cost a lot), so i recomend it.

About the power supply, if u have money go for a pc power & cooling, they are very reliable, if not go for antec or ocz that are also reliable but much cheaper


----------



## scaremonger (Nov 24, 2008)

din't you just tell me to ge a COrsair? are the Antec and OCZ something else?


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 24, 2008)

Corsair is very good, but antec and ocz also are good, so its up to u.


----------



## scaremonger (Nov 24, 2008)

well im off to shop. anything else that might get in the way or that i might need to change?


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 24, 2008)

get your list: A 600 - 800w PSU, a kit of dont know, 2 gb of ddr2 800, the maximus, the 4870x2 and that is it


----------



## scaremonger (Nov 24, 2008)

now why would someone need 800w


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 24, 2008)

I recommend this 
RAM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145165
PSU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006
Video card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129114
and
the Maximus
and your CPU

EDIT


scaremonger said:


> now why would someone need 800w



because the 4870 x2 is gonna take alot of power. and if you hope to overclock the CPU or video card you are gonna need alot of power


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 24, 2008)

Don't get any old PSU. If its a cheaply made one it will kill all your stuff.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Don't get any old PSU. If its a cheaply made one it will kill all your stuff.



+1
been there done that. I have killed a CPU, video card,set of ram and a mobo because of cheap PSUs


----------



## scaremonger (Nov 24, 2008)

awsome you guys deserve a hand. now switch


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Don't get any old PSU. If its a cheaply made one it will kill all your stuff.



That's true, any generic or crappy psu can kill all your stuff. I know it by experience, my old genereic psu blow up taking my motherboard and cpu altogether to the great computer in the sky 

The 4870 alone uses like 150 w or so, so probably the 4870x2 is going to use almost the double


----------



## scaremonger (Nov 24, 2008)

well it looks like ill go witht he TT Toughpower 750w


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 24, 2008)

Thats a good one. But why not Corsair? Do they have PC Power & Cooling?


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 24, 2008)

ShadowFold, why your dragon now has an sticker that is a joke to nvidia?

scaremonger, go to whatever your heart desires, just know that the brand MUST be good or have good rma in case it fails


----------



## scaremonger (Nov 24, 2008)

true. im not a generic kind of man


----------

